# Croakers or spot?



## SCOUT162

Are the croakers still around the James River Bridge area? Do the spot show up in the James River area. Thanks, in advance


----------



## Harrisal21

I was just fishing there last week and still caught croaker and spot. The croaker were on the small side though and spot.


----------



## sophiagrace77

Yes... croakers still around the James River Bridge, Recently my uncle did fishing at James River Bridge & he was very happy with croakers at James River Bridge.

Thanks


----------



## SCOUT162

Anyone catching any croaker near the James River bridge area. Thinking about taking the grandsons for some croakers. I fish around the James River bridge and the MM tunnel. Thanks in advance


----------

